
From Subprime Loans to Failing Newspapers - Business opportunity? - immad
http://radar.oreilly.com/archives/2007/03/from_subprime_l.html
======
immad
I figure whereever there is a possible problem there is a business
opportunity. That article is a bit long though. Basically the issue is that as
content become more and more free, media organisations will start disappearing
and then a small percentage of good journalism that you really have to pay for
will disappear.

So the question is obviously there is a demand for good journalism, how do you
connect that demand directly with the journalists without paper organisations.
There is an argument that this is already being done, but I think its not done
well enough. Maybe it will just happen without intervention. Just a thought.

